# UMC TV Scart and HD Sound Problem



## rattlesnake12 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a UMC 19 inch TV Model X19.

When im watching TV the sound is fine.

But when i run my PS3 or VCR through the scart i only getting a hissing type sound.

This happens also when i run my 360 through the HD.

Does anyone know how i can solve this. It was working fine yesterday morning.


----------



## rattlesnake12 (Sep 23, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## NantyCagl (Sep 17, 2008)

"But when i run my PS3 or VCR through the scart i only getting a hissing type sound."

Did this ever work ?

R U using cheapo SCART connector ?


----------



## rattlesnake12 (Sep 23, 2008)

No im not using a cheapo scart connector thank you, very much.

I used it on me other tv and like i said it was working with the tv at the beginning, and then it started on monday morning.


----------



## NantyCagl (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmm ... if audio from external sources not working (you mentioned HD as an input), sounds like the internal audio mux ain't switching ... generally a terminal fault unless there's a crack in the PCB etc.,

TV audio will generally take internal path, not thru SCART / AUX switching ...

sorry, but unless you're lucky (try a engineers tapping stick ), unit is US.

Ciao

Alun


----------

